# Some of my Bucks



## Natasha (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,

I would like to introduce here some of my Bucks.

This ist my biggest Buck, at the time...
_Inas Dragons Lair´s_ *Bacardi*
*Origin:* self bred
*Born:* 26. Novemver 08
*Weight:* about 60g
*Color:* Siamese Seal Point (aa Bb c(h)c(h) Sasa)
*Parents:* Father Linus (CPB) and Mother Geme (Siamese Chocolate Point)

























_Inas Dragons Lair´s_ *Heilmar*
*Origin:* self bred
*Born:* 09. March 09
*Weight:* about 56g (Father had about 64g!)
*Color:* Chocolate Burmese, Satin (aa bb c(ch)c(h) sasa)
*Parents:* Father Apollo "Clan of Hijo de la Luna" (Burmese) and Mother Iris (Siam Seal Point)

















... and the next generation, hope he grows up to a big guy too.
_Inas Dragons Lair´s_ *Kachina*
*Origin:* self bred
*Born:* 23. June 09
*Weight:* (Father has about 52g)
*Color:* Dove Tan , broken (a(t)a(t) pp ss)
*Parents:* Father Kirby "Clan of Hijo de la Luna" (Golden Agouti Tan) and Mother Serinity "Clan of Hijo de la Luna" (Black Tan, broken)

















Greetings,
Natasha


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ahhh the dove tan marked will be my favorit....because of his daddy kirby.... i so lucky about that, kirby willcome back to me 

verry nice micees ...


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

64g???!!!  Hold cow! My biggest mouse I ever had was like 57-59, but that was right before she gave birth. She is now about 46 grams.


----------

